# Surgical Instrument Stand



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This was a quickie prop for my laboratory. It's made of an old cookie sheet and pvc. Unfortunately, I didn't get the cookie sheet totally clean before I painted it so the paint didn't stick everywhere.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

brilliant idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, Haunti, and after Halloween you can use it as a bedside table


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

It's called a Mayo Stand and it looks very good. nice job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks good to me - Remember low light is a haunter's friend!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it adds to it haunti ... leave it (if my opinion means anything)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nifty idea! Maybe swap out some of the hemostats for some big old rusty pliers and a small rusty saw.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have more tools to add (even a small rusty saw  ) but I didn't grab them for the picture.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome Haunti!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. Should we be worried that you have an assortment of surgical tools at home? :googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice use of ordinary things you have around the house. I have some of those pans that are ready to be tossed out, now I have ideas for uses for them in my dining area...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The cool thing about it is I bet you'll find other uses for future haunt ideas.


----------

